# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  kho hàng chứa hiểm họa

## camse21

Liên tiếp các cuộc kiểm tra hành chính của lực lượng công an - quản lý thị trường trong 10 ngày trở lại đây đối với các kho hàng ở nhiều quận, huyện đã phát hiện hàng loạt sai phạm, đặc biệt sai phạm về thực phẩm. Đây thực sự là “mối hoạ” nếu những sản phẩm đó được đưa ra thị trường. [-911007929] ANTĐ - Liên tiếp các cuộc kiểm tra hành chính của lực lượng công an - quản lý thị trường trong 10 ngày trở lại đây đối với các kho hàng ở nhiều quận, huyện đã phát hiện hàng loạt sai phạm, đặc biệt sai phạm về thực phẩm. Đây thực sự là “mối hoạ” nếu những sản phẩm đó được đưa ra thị trường. Hàng hoá trong các nhà kho, nếu không được kiểm soát chặt sẽ là “mầm hoạ” Cài hàng rởm lẫn hàng xịn Cảng Hà Nội thuộc phường Thanh Lương, quận Hai Bà Trưng, lâu nay chức năng bến bãi phục vụ các con tàu xuất nhập hàng đã không còn là thế mạnh. Thay vào đó, nhiều diện tích đất được sử dụng làm kho hàng chứa từ đồ điện tử đến hàng đông lạnh. Đầu tháng 1-2012, trinh sát Đội QLTT số 5-Chi cục QLTT Hà Nội nhận được nguồn tin, trong một chuỗi nhà kho đông lạnh đang sử dụng cho thuê tập kết số lượng lớn hàng hoá “có vấn đề”. Quản lý chuỗi nhà kho đông lạnh này là Công ty CPTM dịch vụ sản xuất - xuất nhập khẩu Việt Hoa. Khoảng 10h sáng 5-1, giữa cái rét cắt da cắt thịt, khi một xe ô tô đang nhập hàng vào kho, tổ công tác Đội QLTT số 5 phối hợp với Đội Kinh tế thương mại - Phòng CSĐT tội phạm về TTQLKT&CV - CATP Hà Nội đã bất ngờ kiểm tra hành chính. Có đến bốn doanh nghiệp, pháp nhân đang thuê bốn kho đông lạnh của Công ty Việt Hoa. Và trong gần 8 tiếng đồng hồ, lực lượng chức năng đã phát hiện, kiểm đếm được số lượng hàng sai phạm ở ba doanh nghiệp, gồm công ty TNHH San Miguel Pure Food (Việt Nam), có trụ sở chính tại huyện Bến Cát, tỉnh Bình Dương; Công ty TNHH AN&D, trụ sở chính tại quận Hoàn Kiếm; Công ty CP công nghệ thực phẩm và đầu tư quốc tế Polmax, trụ sở ở quận Tây Hồ; cùng cửa hàng sữa chua kem Yogen Fruz, có quầy hàng tại một trung tâm thương mại lớn ở quận Hai Bà Trưng. Tại kho đông lạnh của Công ty TNHH San Miguel Pure Food, lực lượng chức năng phát hiện hơn 5 tạ xúc xích đã quá hạn sử dụng 10 ngày. Số xúc xích quá “date” này được xếp lẫn với khoảng 3 tấn xúc xích “hợp lệ”. Tại kho đông lạnh của Công ty TNHH AN&D, lực lượng chức năng kiểm đếm được hơn 1 tấn chân giò muối không ghi ngày sản xuất mà chỉ đề hạn sử dụng trong 90 ngày (?!). Pháp nhân thứ ba vi phạm - cửa hàng sữa chua kem Yogen Fruz - lực lượng chức năng phát hiện có 39 thùng sản phẩm, mỗi thùng nặng 16 kg, là hàng nhập khẩu song đều đã quá hạn sử dụng. Trữ hàng quá “date” để làm gì? Câu hỏi này chúng tôi đưa ra đối với ông Nguyễn Quốc Dũng - cán bộ Đội QLTT số 5, người trực tiếp kiểm tra các kho đông lạnh trong khuôn viên cảng Hà Nội. “Thường thì các chủ hàng sẽ viện lý do vì vội nên chưa tiêu huỷ được số hàng quá “date”; hoặc tường trình tập kết hàng quá “date” để chờ tiêu huỷ một mẻ cho đỡ tốn kém. Nhưng thực chất, đó chỉ là sự nguỵ biện. Chủ hàng sẵn sàng “phù phép”, thay đổi “date”, từ đó bán ra thị trường”, ông Dũng khẳng định. Nhận định của vị cán bộ QLTT thâm niên này không phải không có cơ sở. Ngày cuối cùng năm dương lịch 2011 vừa rồi, Đội QLTT số 7 phối hợp cùng CSKT-CATP Hà Nội đã kiểm tra, bắt quả tang số lượng cực lớn thực phẩm quá hạn sử dụng trong kho hàng của Công ty CP xuất nhập khẩu thực phẩm Bách Hợp, thuê tại nhà máy xe lửa Gia Lâm, số 551 đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ, phường Gia Thuỵ, quận Long Biên. Tổng cộng, lực lượng liên ngành kiểm đếm được khoảng 8 tấn thực phẩm sắp hết hoặc đã quá hạn sử dụng trong kho của Công ty Bách Hợp. Nhiều sản phẩm đã mốc trắng nhưng vẫn được sơ chế, thái lát và đóng gói. Dấu hiệu quay vòng thực phẩm quá “date” bộc lộ rõ khi ngay trong khuôn viên nhà kho này, Công ty Bách Hợp bố trí dây chuyền in, dán nhãn mác và thời hạn sử dụng của sản phẩm. Có sản phẩm hạn sử dụng ngày 9-1-2011, nhưng sau đó được đóng gói lại kèm theo tem mác ghi xuất xứ hàng nhập khẩu từ Đức với ngày sản xuất 6-2011 và hạn sử dụng đến tận tháng 6-2012. Chắc chắn chẳng chủ hàng nào mất công làm mới những sản phẩm quá “date” này để đem tiêu huỷ. Kinh hoàng không kém là vụ đột kích kho “phụ kiện” bò mà lực lượng Chống buôn lậu, buôn bán hàng cấm - Phòng CSĐT tội phạm về TTQLKT&CV phối hợp với Đội QLTT số 17 thực hiện sáng 4-1-2012. Khoảng 30 tấn xương, đuôi, xách, ngẩu pín bò đã bốc mùi, được tập kết trong kho để chờ vận chuyển vào các tỉnh phía Nam tiêu thụ. “Xử” chủ hàng - chưa đủ! Hàng hoá, sản phẩm quá “date” sẽ bị tịch thu, tiêu huỷ. Chủ hàng sẽ bị xử phạt hành chính. Chế tài như vậy tạm có thể coi là nghiêm, nhưng rõ ràng chưa triệt để. Có ít nhất hai vấn đề cần được làm rõ trong các vụ tập kết, trữ hàng quá “date” thời gian qua. Thứ nhất, phải làm rõ được nơi sẽ tiêu thụ các sản phẩm quá “date”, để xác định có hay không sự đồng phạm khi đại lý, cửa hàng, thậm chí cả siêu thị mua những sản phẩm “mang hoạ” này. Trong vụ việc Công ty Bách Hợp thuê kho ở nhà máy xe lửa Gia Lâm, lực lượng chức năng thu được một số chứng từ thể hiện việc doanh nghiệp này có đầu mối thu mua, giới thiệu sản phẩm là siêu thị tại Hà Nội. Liệu những đầu mối thu mua này có biết họ mua phải sản phẩm rởm? Và, họ có biện pháp nào để kiểm soát chất lượng sản phẩm thu mua, trước khi đưa nó lên những gian, kệ hoành tráng trong siêu thị, trung tâm thương mại? Vấn đề thứ hai, cần xem xét trách nhiệm của pháp nhân cho thuê kho hàng. Đây vốn là vấn đề lâu nay thường không bị cơ quan chức năng “ngó” đến, khi xử lý các vụ tập kết hàng quá “date” hay hàng lậu, hàng cấm. Trở lại vụ kiểm tra bốn kho hàng đông lạnh tại cảng Hà Nội sáng 5-1; Đọc hợp đồng kinh tế ký kết giữa đơn vị có kho cho thuê và khách thuê, chỉ thấy mọi trách nhiệm pháp lý nếu xảy ra vụ việc gì, được bên cho thuê “đổ” hết cho bên đi thuê. Những bản hợp đồng kiểu này không phải là duy nhất; Nó được các bên cho thuê kho hàng ở các địa bàn áp dụng chung, với cách nghĩ “ta thu tiền, “nó” chịu trách nhiệm”. Và cách nghĩ ấy cũng lý giải thực tế lâu nay: Hàng vi phạm trong các kho hàng vốn nhiều, nhưng công tác kiểm tra, phát hiện, xử lý thật nghiêm, lại chưa tương xứng…

----------


## camse21

Nói thật phải search trên mạng thì mới thấy sự hoành hành quá đáng của cái kho Lạnh VIỆT HOA này..... Vậy mà bấy lâu nay ng dân cứ nghĩ kho lạnh là nơi chứ hàng thực phẩm chất lượng... Đến luc bị phát hiện ra mới thấy... Và nói thật trách nhiệm họ đổ lên đầu ng thuê kho mới là trắng trợn..... Đã đồng ý cho những doanh nghiệp đó thuê kho mà đến cuối cùng khi bị phạt hành chính thì lại chối đây đẩy!

----------

